# NBA finals thread



## Callmedoc

Starts tonight at 8 30/ 730 central
Let's talk about the game for us who will be watching and not hearing about why others arent.


----------



## KAPat1865

I hope Dirk tears 'em up. I am NOT a Heat fan AT ALL...


----------



## Callmedoc

I am rooting for the heat...the Constant talk about Lebron not being clutch because he hasn't won a title has worn on me...I definitley wouldn't mind seeing the 7 foot german raise that trophy though! He is underrated!


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Looks like it'll be a good series. I'm just glad Miami took care of Chicago. I hope it goes the full 7 games. It doesn't matter to me who wins, although I can imagine the media storm if Miami wins.


----------



## Callmedoc

I just want to see some of the media people who basically said to Lebron, "You are crap" eat their words. I get the guy didn't do it the right way but to some degree this is a little ridiculous.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I just want to see some of the media people who basically said to Lebron, "You are crap" eat their words. I get the guy didn't do it the right way but to some degree this is a little ridiculous.



Not really. If they don't win, they're a huge failure. Three huge stars colluded together to make it easy. Yeah, will really make them eat their words.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Looking forward to this series.  I'll take Miami in six.  Largely because of DWade.  Prince and Dirk have been great in these playoffs but still can't trust them in The Finals until they prove they can handle the stage.  Prince was awful in The Finals against the Spurs and we all know about Dirk's gag job in the 06 Finals.  Should be a good series though.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not really. If they don't win, they're a huge failure. Three huge stars colluded together to make it easy. Yeah, will really make them eat their words.



Colluded? It's an open market, they went where the best opportunity for them to be successful was...they aren't criminals...


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFBGM said:


> Looking forward to this series.  I'll take Miami in six.  Largely because of DWade.  Prince and Dirk have been great in these playoffs but still can't trust them in The Finals until they prove they can handle the stage.  Prince was awful in The Finals against the Spurs and we all know about Dirk's gag job in the 06 Finals.  Should be a good series though.



Name one good player on that cavs team other than the Akron hammer?


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Name one good player on that cavs team other than the Akron hammer?



Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Larry Hughes, Boobie Gibson, Anderson Varejao, Drew Gooden.  There are five.  If I remember correctly Sasha Pavlovic (might be spelled wrong) had a good playoffs that season.


----------



## Callmedoc

none of those guys are quality second tier players man...that's a fact...That team was all King James against, In my opinion, one of the greatest defensive teams in NBA history.
PS. that was also before James really had a Jumpshot and was a threat from the 3 point range.


----------



## Callmedoc

Last night what happened was that the role players of the Mavs weren't the same shooters on the road as they were at home.


----------



## Callmedoc

Brian Cardinal? Really Brian Cardinal? Wow, Peja has played bad but I didn't think he had played, "Lets put in Brian Cardinal." bad.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFBGM said:


> Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Larry Hughes, Boobie Gibson, Anderson Varejao, Drew Gooden.  There are five.  If I remember correctly Sasha Pavlovic (might be spelled wrong) had a good playoffs that season.



Hughes averaged 11 points a game that post season. Also shot a truly great 31.9 percentage from the field.
Big Z 10 ppg
Gibson 4.2
Varejao 6.8
Gooden 8.2

So please tell me how ANY of those guys is a legitimate number 2 option on ANY  team?


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Hughes averaged 11 points a game that post season. Also shot a truly great 31.9 percentage from the field.
> Big Z 10 ppg
> Gibson 4.2
> Varejao 6.8
> Gooden 8.2
> 
> So please tell me how ANY of those guys is a legitimate number 2 option on ANY  team?



Never said they were a #2 option.  You said that he didn't have any good players on his team that year.  Those five are/were good NBA players.  If I remember correctly that was the year Larry Hughes was in and out of practice due to the death of his brother.  You might want to check your stats out as well.  Big Z averaged 12.6 ppg and 9.7 rpg in those playoffs, Boobie Gibson had 8.3 and shot 41% from downtown, Gooden 11.4 ppg and 8 rpg.  Andy Varejao play isn't measured by how many points he scores even though 6 ppg in about 20 minutes a night isn't bad for a guy with his style of play.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/CLE/2007.html


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Oh and DWade is the best player in this series


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFBGM said:


> Oh and DWade is the best player in this series





SycamoreFBGM said:


> Never said they were a #2 option.  You said that he didn't have any good players on his team that year.  Those five are/were good NBA players.  If I remember correctly that was the year Larry Hughes was in and out of practice due to the death of his brother.  You might want to check your stats out as well.  Big Z averaged 12.6 ppg and 9.7 rpg in those playoffs, Boobie Gibson had 8.3 and shot 41% from downtown, Gooden 11.4 ppg and 8 rpg.  Andy Varejao play isn't measured by how many points he scores even though 6 ppg in about 20 minutes a night isn't bad for a guy with his style of play.



My bad was looking at the wrong year in Playoffs for several players but as I asked after your first comment tell me one good second option that team had, 0. in fact I would go as far to say that was the least talented team in NBA finals HISTORY.
On the comment of D-wade being the best player in the series...He is having a great night but even on an off night for Lebron he is 8-12 with 20 points and constantly makes passes that wow anyone...also he is the best defender on the floor...
Lebron is the best player on the planet, period.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Why is dwade not getting the rock???????????


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFBGM said:


> Why is dwade not getting the rock???????????



He just took a three pointer without really trying to get to the hole...what are you talking about? This is one of the best comebacks I have ever seen...How about that pass from Bron?


----------



## Callmedoc

This game is possibly an instant classic.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Dgreenwell3 said:


> He just took a three pointer without really trying to get to the hole...what are you talking about? This is one of the best comebacks I have ever seen...How about that pass from Bron?



You mean dribble, dribble, dribble from Prince then handoff to DWade.  Give it to him sooner let him go to work.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFBGM said:


> You mean dribble, dribble, dribble from Prince then handoff to DWade.  Give it to him sooner let him go to work.



:krazy: Have you seen Dwade's games recently or do you just talk to slight Lebron? Mavericks played a helluva game, no idea why Lebron wasn't on Dirk there because CB isn't exactly a great defensive force.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The NBA is fake as hell... I still stand by that. Heck of a game - but it aint real. I'd rather watch the Stanley Cup Finals (NHL for those scoring at home)...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> :krazy: Have you seen Dwade's games recently or do you just talk to slight Lebron? Mavericks played a helluva game, no idea why Lebron wasn't on Dirk there because CB isn't exactly a great defensive force.



Well obviously they thought the ball was going to go to Terry so he could attack off the bounce - I think the announcers (they know everything) eluded to that... Just saying. Dirk made the right play he went to the hoop - had he tried to shoot over Bosh he would have had a more difficult shot, only way he scores is off the bounce.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The NBA is take as hell... I still stand by that. Heck of a game - but it aint real. I'd rather watch the Stanley Cup Finals (NHL for those scoring at home)...



O hell I dont care...just anytime I start a thread on here about the NBA i get a special few people who come here and instead of providing an opinion, they argue about why they don't like the NBA.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> read first post of this thread.



Not worth my time... hahaha


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Well obviously they thought the ball was going to go to Terry so he could attack off the bounce - I think the announcers (they know everything) eluded to that... Just saying. Dirk made the right play he went to the hoop - had he tried to shoot over Bosh he would have had a more difficult shot, only way he scores is off the bounce.



I would have preferred Haslem even more but I have a feeling there was  an awkward moment where Bosh said, "I got him" and everyone was like "uhhhhhh you sure?'


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Dgreenwell3 said:


> :krazy: Have you seen Dwade's games recently or do you just talk to slight Lebron? Mavericks played a helluva game, no idea why Lebron wasn't on Dirk there because CB isn't exactly a great defensive force.



In that possession where Wade missed the 3, Prince was dribble dribble dribble out near half court and then handed the ball off to Wade with 8 seconds on the shot clock 35 feet from the basket.  If the play is designed for Wade then give him the damn ball and get out of the way.  If the play is designed for you then you go to work.  Prince did neither.  

I would have like to have seen Prince on Dirk in the last possession too.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> O hell I dont care...just anytime I start a thread on here about the NBA i get a special few people who come here and instead of providing an opinion, they argue about why they don't like the NBA.



Oh but wait - wait on it, I just provided you with an opinion and admitted to watching the game and wasting my life. Again it was a good game and additionally I used to stay up very late into the night watching my Kings play on the west coast. It's not like I just decided to hate the NBA because you made a post about it - your not that powerful. My hate started a long time ago. My hate is more for the league than the players. DWade, Kobe, Dirk, Lebron these guys are amazing, some of the best ever.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Oh but wait - wait on it, I just provided you with an opinion and admitted to watching the game and wasting my life. Again it was a good game and additionally I used to stay up very late into the night watching my Kings play on the west coast. It's not like I just decided to hate the NBA because you made a post about it - your not that powerful. My hate started a long time ago. My hate is more for the league than the players. DWade, Kobe, Dirk, Lebron these guys are amazing, some of the best ever.



Thank you for your time and future arthritic fingers!


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Wade only got two shots off in final 7 minutes of the game on Sportscenter.  He and his teammates can't allow that to happen.  One shot is the possession we talked about and the other was the one as time expired.  

Gotta give Dirk and the Mavs credit.  Great comeback.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> It's not like I just decided to hate the NBA because you made a post about it - your not that powerful.



I know, I just get upset when you want to actually talk about the subject at hand and some a-hole comes along to talk about how much he "hates" the NBA. Not you, in fact, you actually TALKED bout the game without mentioning the hot words that upsets me as a fan of the NBA. 
back on the subject at hand, I really want to see Lebron and dirk both be hot in the same 4th quarter at some time. Dirks game is so smooth man, It's like a good beer.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFBGM said:


> Wade only got two shots off in final 7 minutes of the game on Sportscenter.  He and his teammates can't allow that to happen.  One shot is the possession we talked about and the other was the one as time expired.
> 
> Gotta give Dirk and the Mavs credit.  Great comeback.



He has to take the shot, the ball was in his hands plenty imo though, I would rather have the ball in Lebron's hands because he creates opportunities for other players like I don't think I have ever seen out of another small forward in NBA history.
Lebron needed to be more assertive in this game but it was pretty much do or die for the Mavs so no suprise they came out throwing punches like Mike Tyson hoping to win the round.


----------



## Callmedoc

Lebron or D-Wade needs to become a more effective off the ball player.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

DWade back at again.  Heat look good tonight attacking the basket strong.  Prince James looks a lot better tonight.  Not shooting jumpers, just taking the ball to the rack.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Tonight was another case that this is STILL DWade's team.  It always has been.  Tonight he said we are not losing and he put his team on his back.  He carried that team and made big play after big play.  If he wouldn't have played nice guy in Game 2 and let Prince try and close it out they would be up 3-0 right now.  He pretty much said Prince you had your shot at closing the game out (with a 15 point lead) and you didn't get the job done.  It wasn't happening again.  If they'd played through DWade throughout Game 2 this would have been a sweep.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFBGM said:


> Tonight was another case that this is STILL DWade's team.  It always has been.  Tonight he said we are not losing and he put his team on his back.  He carried that team and made big play after big play.  If he wouldn't have played nice guy in Game 2 and let Prince try and close it out they would be up 3-0 right now.  He pretty much said Prince you had your shot at closing the game out (with a 15 point lead) and you didn't get the job done.  It wasn't happening again.  If they'd played through DWade throughout Game 2 this would have been a sweep.



D wade is hot rifht now no doubt but he has Been less than good these playoffs and that's a fact...notice who does the pregame speech, lebron. The best player on the planet. Also if you look at the plus minus of things... Look at the difference between the two


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Dgreenwell3 said:


> D wade is hot rifht now no doubt but he has Been less than good these playoffs and that's a fact...notice who does the pregame speech, lebron. The best player on the planet. Also if you look at the plus minus of things... Look at the difference between the two



Pregame speech???  Who cares?  I like what DWade does in the 4th quarter in crunch time in the NBA Finals a hell of a lot more than Prince's pregame speech.  How many times does a pregame speech win a basketball game?  And I've never really been a fan of the +/- stat.  That can all depend on who you are on the floor with and who is on the floor for the other team.  

If you have watched The Finals you can tell whose team that is and who they trust the most down the stretch and that is Dwyane Wade.  It really isn't even a debate.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> D wade is hot rifht now no doubt but he has Been less than good these playoffs and that's a fact...notice who does the pregame speech, lebron. The best player on the planet. Also if you look at the plus minus of things... Look at the difference between the two


I hope LeBron sends you a nice Christmas ham.


----------



## Callmedoc

This series if wade hadn't been an amazing scorer he doesn't deserve the superstar label...look at the difference in defenders on lebron and wade...this generation of the mj lovers seems forget all around play and just look at points...now on the flipside d wade is flat out nasty right now, that layup on dirk was rediculous


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Dgreenwell3 said:


> This series if wade hadn't been an amazing scorer he doesn't deserve the superstar label...look at the difference in defenders on lebron and wade...this generation of the mj lovers seems forget all around play and just look at points...now on the flipside d wade is flat out nasty right now, that layup on dirk was rediculous



Jason Kidd has been an All-NBA defender 8-10 times in his career.


----------



## Callmedoc

He is ancient! I don't care what he was... He can't contain wade and Terry is absolutely atrocious defensively


----------



## Callmedoc

Barea has seemingly pumped up Dallas...Marion has switched off of James onto Wade...should be interesting
Note: Marion is now on James


----------



## Callmedoc

No one on Miami is finishing... Chris Bosh is playing well...D-wade just got the first non-Chris Bosh points of the night.


----------



## Callmedoc

I love lebron but last night was terrible...


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Only watched the 2nd half last night but that was an awful 4th quarter last night for Miami.  DWade was awful in the last 30 seconds or so.  Willed the first FT in, missed the 2nd, then that huge miss catch on the inbound pass on the last play.  He did have some big blocks (one on Chandler was a big block) and a couple of forced turnovers on the defensive end.  Prince was just flat out awful.  I think the only bucket I seen him score was a breakaway dunk off of a DWade steal.  Even when his offensive game wasn't there he has always played great defense.  He just looked like he didn't want to be there last night.  With all that said this is still Miami's series to lose.  Tomorrow is a must win for Dallas.  They can't take their talents back to South Beach down 3-2.


----------



## Callmedoc

Stephen A. Smith just said, "Whomever is bodying up Lebron tonight, I feel sorry for." He expects a "Huge" game out of Lebron tonight...I hope the guy lives up to it because he is the only player in one playoffs that has went from unclutch(Philadelphia) to clutch (Boston/chicago) back to unclutch (dallas) in one series.
PS Broussard and Smith both hinted that there is some sort of personal thing going on with the Akron Hammer but that he looks "MAD"...

On another note I find myself rooting for Dallas at the same time...Marion used to be one of my favorite players in the NBA when he played for the Suns and Kidd is one of the all-time greats at PG...Dirk is just flat-out amazing even though, I don't think comparing him to Willis reed for playing with a flu is a smart idea.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Seen Rashard Lewis was trending on Twitter and this is why...



http://floppingout.com/?p=9339


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Prince comes up small again in the 4th last night.  DWade hit that 3 to put them up 4 (I thought it was over) with about 5 minutes left then Prince went Prince.  He LeBricked a J, turnover, charge, LeBrick again.  The best stat so far of these Finals is "the best player on the planet" has 11 points in the 4th quarter.  No that wasn't a typo it is only 11 points.


----------



## Callmedoc

He is the best player on the planet triple-double man...Triple Double...he hasn't had alot of success putting the ball in the bucket but he has put the ball in others hands with opportunities to score multiple times and the teammates have come up short...he needs to be more aggressive with his Jumper especially with D-Wade getting a Hip replacement it looks like.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreFBGM said:


> Prince comes up small again in the 4th last night. DWade hit that 3 to put them up 4 (I thought it was over) with about 5 minutes left then Prince went Prince. He LeBricked a J, turnover, charge, LeBrick again. The best stat so far of these Finals is "the best player on the planet" has 11 points in the 4th quarter. No that wasn't a typo it is only 11 points.


What do LeBron James and retail sales NOT have in common? 

One actually does well in the 4th quarter. 

Buh da dum... psssssssh.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Dgreenwell3 said:


> He is the best player on the planet triple-double man...Triple Double...he hasn't had alot of success putting the ball in the bucket but he has put the ball in others hands with opportunities to score multiple times and the teammates have come up short...he needs to be more aggressive with his Jumper especially with D-Wade getting a Hip replacement it looks like.



Prince has the best skill set in the NBA but isn't the best player in the NBA.  He doesn't need to be more aggressive with his jumper IMO.  His jump shot is probably his biggest weakness.  He is too streaky.  He needs to take the ball to the basket and quit throwing up LeBricks from the outside.  He shot two FT's last night.  Prince just doesn't have a killer will to win and that's not what I want from my teams "best player."  Last night was a night where Prince should have played better and helped win that game for the Heat.  He scored two points and those were on a meaningless dunk with about 30 seconds to go.  

Prince did start out last night by delivering the ball to his teammates in spots where they could score but in the 4th he was pretty much around the perimeter just reversing the basketball.  He wasn't looking to do anything with it.  He might have ended up with triple double but for him being "the best player on the planet" that was one of the weakest triple doubles in the history of the game of basketball.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> Brian Cardinal and LeBron James have a lot in common. They both have receding hairlines and have been solid role players in the Finals.


Just posted on Twitter from an ESPN Dallas guy.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just posted on Twitter from an ESPN Dallas guy.



This is true.  That is all Prince has been is a solid role player.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I hope Dallas win this series. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=6648286


----------



## Sackalot

The NBA Finals are being played?  Didn't even realize it...wow I hate the NBA!!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

Sackalot said:


> The NBA Finals are being played?  Didn't even realize it...wow I hate the NBA!!!!



Read the first post of this thread


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFBGM said:


> This is true.  That is all Prince has been is a solid role player.



Name me a role player in NBA finals history who has had a triple double...


----------



## landrus13

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Name me a role player in NBA finals history who has had a triple double...



LeBron James


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Dirk>LeBron
:bigsmile:


----------



## Callmedoc

jlandrus23 said:


> LeBron James


 no one gets a triple double and is a "role player" 
...in fact if you look at lebrons numbers they r pretty comparable to magic...I dont think the guy is mj and never have...also someone tell me if Miami would even be here without lebron?


----------



## Callmedoc

Chief_Quabachi said:


> Dirk>LeBron
> :bigsmile:



Right now. Today you are absolutely correct BUT if Miami comes back to win this thing no one even think about these collapses...


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=6651707


----------



## Callmedoc

Idk what to think about the whole thing...I mean that's media today, the blow tiny things out of proportion but wade and James should have known it would have been a blow up


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Idk what to think about the whole thing...I mean that's media today, the blow tiny things out of proportion but wade and James should have known it would have been a blow up


Are you honestly trying to say they weren't be douchebags?


----------



## Callmedoc

Alot of us are douchebags...I never said they weren't...I don't think it was malicious though, there have been worse things said back and forth than a cough and a laugh in the history of sports.
Would I sit these gusy down and say "Please don't make a fool of yourself and say something else."? Yeah I totally think they shouldn't have done it but I am sure they got tired of hearing how amazing Dirk's illness game was. And it was "sick". If they finish off the heat is this the worst team to win a title in NBA history? Talent wise that is.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Dgreenwell3 said:


> If they finish off the heat is this the worst team to win a title in NBA history? Talent wise that is.


………………NO

I recently read an article where Bird and Dirk's game, ability and skills, were very similar. Bird responded that he was flattered because he has always been a big fan of Dirk. He went on to list several of the things that Dirk did well.


----------



## Callmedoc

Chief_Quabachi said:


> ………………NO
> 
> I recently read an article where Bird and Dirk's game, ability and skills, were very similar. Bird responded that he was flattered because he has always been a big fan of Dirk. He went on to list several of the things that Dirk did well.



I love dirk but he isn't bird...Dirk isn't that type of passer...the comparison really fails past there for me


----------



## bent20

They might be comparable scorers/shooters, but the comparisons end there. Bird was a far better all around player. Better passer, defender, rebounder...


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Yeah, he definitely isn't the passer that Larry was.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Name me a role player in NBA finals history who has had a triple double...



That triple double had no impact on the game.  It was there for him to take over the game because of DWades bad hip and Prince came up small in the 4th again.  

That was his night the other night with DWade gimpy.  After Wade hit that 3 to put them up 4 with 4:37 left Prince had 0 rebounds, 0 assists, and 2 points (a lay-up with about 25 seconds left to cut it to 5).  He had 3 turnovers and was getting lit up by Jason Terry.  Terry scored 8 points on Prince in that same time span.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFBGM said:


> He had 3 turnovers and was getting lit up by Jason Terry.  Terry scored 8 points on Prince in that same time span.



First, name me a player in the NBA who could have guarded Terry that night? He made shots over a taller defender, it happens when you are playing against good players...


----------



## Sycamore624

Go mavs!


----------



## Callmedoc

Sycamore75 said:


> Go mavs!



It is pretty difficult to not root for them a little isnt it?


----------



## landrus13

I just wish the Pacers would make a return trip to the Finals. It's been too long for us Pacers fans.


----------



## Callmedoc

jlandrus23 said:


> I just wish the Pacers would make a return trip to the Finals. It's been too long for us Pacers fans.



What's crazy is that if the pacers could acquire one guy without giving up the house they would be a very Dallas like team...


----------



## Callmedoc

Lebron with 5 quick points. D-wade with a nice Lay-in.
Alot fo talk is about how the heat get the calls but it seems like to me that some callsthat should be fouls arent being called on both sides...not the best officiated game, a few minutes in granted.


----------



## Callmedoc

I was a game early apparently...Lebron looks mad at this point. 9 points very early Dallas Timeout.


----------



## Callmedoc

Congrats to the Dallas Mavericks, Barring super miracle the Mavs just solidified their first NBA title. Happy to see guys like Dirk and J-Kidd get a ring...and here comes the "un-clutch" talk for a year...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Congrats to the Dallas Mavericks, Barring super miracle the Mavs just solidified their first NBA title. Happy to see guys like Dirk and J-Kidd get a ring...and here comes the "un-clutch" talk for a year...


It's warranted.

Without Wade, the Heat would have been swept. Before the series, they talked about how Dirk is soft. They had it wrong the whole time.


----------



## bent20

Congrats to Rick Carlisle. Always liked him when he was with Indiana. Not surprised the Mavs won. They were the best team in the NBA this year. Glad they got it done. Mostly a likable team.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

South Beach is awash with tears, not designer drinks.

Happy for the Mavericks!!!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Miami had the best collection of individual talent, but Dallas was the best team. I will take the best team every time.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Happy for Mark Cuban, he didn't want the attention the entire playoffs - he for the first time that I can remember had a sense of comfort about him, I feel as if he knew all along. 

A shame the MLB wouldn't let him buy my Cubbies, it might have been the Cubs only chance to win in my life-time.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> It's warranted.
> 
> Without Wade, the Heat would have been swept. Before the series, they talked about how Dirk is soft. They had it wrong the whole time.



And if it wasn't for lebron they would have gotten destroyed by the bulls...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> And if it wasn't for lebron they would have gotten destroyed by the bulls...


Which they should have because the Bulls were the better team. Lots and lots of bad calls assisted the Heat in advancing.

The good news in all of this: You can retire your LBJ jersey to his closet. You can rest knowing you ran his fan club with a zeal and fervor.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Which they should have because the Bulls were the better team. Lots and lots of bad calls assisted the Heat in advancing.
> 
> The good news in all of this: You can retire your LBJ jersey to his closet. You can rest knowing you ran his fan club with a zeal and fervor.



Fan club? Naw. I just don't see why alot of people throw him under the bus for doing what most of us would do anyways...


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Prince and DWade came up small last night.  I really didn't expect Prince to play big since the pressure had got to him the entire series in the 4th.  He wasn't even squaring up to the bucket last night in the 4th quarter.  He wasn't even looking to score until the game was pretty much over.  I'm not to big on the +/- stat but it was brought up earlier in this thread but Prince's +/- last night was - 24.    

I expected more from DWade last night.  He is the best player on the team and last night he didn't play well at all.  He had some big turnovers and didn't shoot the ball well.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Just heard this on Sportscenter...Prince averaged 27 ppg in the regular season and only 18 in the Finals.  That is the biggest drop in NBA history.  And that's from the guy who promised in the championship parade last July not 5, not 6, but 7 championship rings.


----------



## landrus13

LeBron needs to face reality, he will never win a ring. Truly a congrats to Dirk and the Mavs, they really deserved to win the title. I really felt for Dirk last night, that guy is truly one of the best to ever play the game and he is a fan favorite for every person that loves the NBA.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Fan club? Naw. I just don't see why alot of people throw him under the bus for doing what most of us would do anyways...


Denial is the first step.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

jlandrus23 said:


> LeBron needs to face reality, he will never win a ring. Truly a congrats to Dirk and the Mavs, they really deserved to win the title. I really felt for Dirk last night, that guy is truly one of the best to ever play the game and he is a fan favorite for every person that loves the NBA.



DWade will get him one eventually.  He won't lead a team to the title as the best player as long was Wade is on his team but he'll eventually get one.


----------



## landrus13

I don't know about that, if they were going to win one it would have been this year. I don't know if the Heat will ever make it back to the Finals.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFBGM said:


> Prince and DWade came up small last night.  I really didn't expect Prince to play big since the pressure had got to him the entire series in the 4th.  He wasn't even squaring up to the bucket last night in the 4th quarter.  He wasn't even looking to score until the game was pretty much over.  I'm not to big on the +/- stat but it was brought up earlier in this thread but Prince's +/- last night was - 24.
> 
> I expected more from DWade last night.  He is the best player on the team and last night he didn't play well at all.  He had some big turnovers and didn't shoot the ball well.



Lol so when the + minus is for you it matters?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jlandrus23 said:


> I don't know about that, if they were going to win one it would have been this year. I don't know if the Heat will ever make it back to the Finals.


Unfortunately, you're going to be wrong on this. They scrambled to fill the roster after signing LBJ and Bosh. They'll be able to get better bench players as that will be the entire focus from here on out and they'll be able to find some older vets looking for a ring every year that have already made their millions and are willing to play for the league minimum.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Denial is the first step.



I didnt realize not having an opinion outsideof the regular wasn't allowed around here...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I didnt realize not having an opinion outsideof the regular wasn't allowed around here...


It isn't just your opinion... it's your opinion combined with your LBJ pajammas.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Unfortunately, you're going to be wrong on this. They scrambled to fill the roster after signing LBJ and Bosh. They'll be able to get better bench players as that will be the entire focus from here on out and they'll be able to find some older vets looking for a ring every year that have already made their millions and are willing to play for the league minimum.



Agree...especially with older players getting cut as much as they do these days...do they really need a pg? Chalmers is pretty good just needs seasoning


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

I like Wade, and don't care either way about the Heat. They will be contenders for the next few years and will win a couple of titles. that said, I'm glad J Kidd and Dirk won, class guys. Future Heat and Bulls eastern conference finals will be great games.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> It isn't just your opinion... it's your opinion combined with your LBJ pajammas.


What a precedent to set...go against the grain and have to wear "pajamas"...i like the guys game, needs to develop a back to the basket game and has to be bigger in the moment.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> What a precedent to set...go against the grain and have to wear "pajamas"...i like the guys game, needs to develop a back to the basket game and has to be bigger in the moment.


Go back and re-read this entire thread and tell me what conclusion you'd make about you and LBJ. It's okay to be a LeBron apologist... just wear it and don't deny it when you get called for it. 

He choked. The Miami Heat have 2 of the Top 5 basketball players in the World on their team and they couldn't get it done on their home court. LeBron QUIT in the 4th quarter and it was painfully obvious to everyone watching. 





 
Sorry LeBron, you can't.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Go back and re-read this entire thread and tell me what conclusion you'd make about you and LBJ. It's okay to be a LeBron apologist... just wear it and don't deny it when you get called for it.
> 
> He choked. The Miami Heat have 2 of the Top 5 basketball players in the World on their team and they couldn't get it done on their home court. LeBron QUIT in the 4th quarter and it was painfully obvious to everyone watching.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0AGiq9j_Ak
> 
> Sorry LeBron, you can't.



Never said I wasn't but I am definitely not the president of the "fan 
Club" edit: o hell it's not even worth it at this point.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Lol so when the + minus is for you it matters?



No I still think it is an overrated stat because of who is on the floor with you and how they are playing but you wanted to bring that stat up earlier so I might as well throw his -24 which is flat out awful for "the best player in basketball."  Now Prince and best player in basketball that is truly a lol.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Agree...especially with older players getting cut as much as they do these days...do they really need a pg? Chalmers is pretty good just needs seasoning



Chalmers played pretty well all series long.  He was probably their 3rd best player behind Wade and Bosh throughout the series.  Prince was just so bad in the 2nd half the whole series that he's numbers which look decent didn't have much of an impact on the series.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFBGM said:


> Chalmers played pretty well all series long.  He was probably their 3rd best player behind Wade and Bosh throughout the series.  Prince was just so bad in the 2nd half the whole series that he's numbers which look decent didn't have much of an impact on the series.



Idk if I would go that far but he is clearly an upgrade over Bibby...I think they need a tyson Chandler type inside...


----------



## bent20

I don't get people (here and elsewhere) writing off the Heat as if they're done and this was their only chance. That's a team that with time and careful additions could dominate for the next five years, winning multiple titles along the way. I was surprised they made it this far in their first year together. They're far from finished and the Bulls (probably the Heats' only real competition in the east, at least in the short term) didn't exactly look strong against them in the EC finals.


----------



## Callmedoc

bent20 said:


> I don't get people (here and elsewhere) writing off the Heat as if they're done and this was their only chance. That's a team that with time and careful additions could dominate for the next five years, winning multiple titles along the way. I was surprised they made it this far in their first year together. They're far from finished and the Bulls (probably the Heats' only real competition in the east, at least in the short term) didn't exactly look strong against them in the EC finals.


Yeah I tend to concur bent...


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=mc-spears_heat_failed_lebron_james_dwyane_wade_061311

Reading between the lines, now that the series is over we, fans/haters, can go back to our sorry…………………...


----------



## Callmedoc

Chief_Quabachi said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=mc-spears_heat_failed_lebron_james_dwyane_wade_061311
> 
> Reading between the lines, now that the series is over we, fans/haters, can go back to our sorry&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;...



Yeah It's pretty obvious he should have either worded that much differently or just don't say anything...clearly this team let the scrutiny get ahold of them


----------



## dr. bucket

bent20 said:


> I don't get people (here and elsewhere) writing off the Heat as if they're done and this was their only chance. That's a team that with time and careful additions could dominate for the next five years, winning multiple titles along the way. I was surprised they made it this far in their first year together. They're far from finished and the Bulls (probably the Heats' only real competition in the east, at least in the short term) didn't exactly look strong against them in the EC finals.



because after the heat opened their mouths about championships they hadn't yet won and were already polishing the trophies (hey nba! just mail it to us; there's really no need to play the games), not winning this one makes anything they might do in coming years meaningless.

here's how it goes: you don't speak of things you haven't won as if you had won them (you can say your only goal is to win a championship and do the work necessary). you can speak of things you have won but you don't need to because those things speak for themselves. that's called class.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Exactly……..well said doctor!!


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

dr. bucket said:


> because after the heat opened their mouths about championships they hadn't yet won and were already polishing the trophies (hey nba! just mail it to us; there's really no need to play the games), not winning this one makes anything they might do in coming years meaningless.
> 
> here's how it goes: you don't speak of things you haven't won as if you had won them (you can say your only goal is to win a championship and do the work necessary). you can speak of things you have won but you don't need to because those things speak for themselves. that's called class.



I thought they won the championship last July when they had that big celebration parade in Miami?


----------



## Sackalot

This sums it up for me!


----------



## dr. bucket

SycamoreFBGM said:


> I thought they won the championship last July when they had that big celebration parade in Miami?



that was for the streetball championship


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Sackalot, that pic is hilarious!!


----------

